# DA to SA slide issue



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I noticed something a few minutes ago that I hadn't noticed before on my P99c. When the chamber is empty, racking the slide enough to cock the striker doesn't present any issues. The slide, even when guided back down with resistance, will return to the forward-most position. But when I've got a round in the chamber, it catches as it's coming forward, and sticks unless I push the slide forward. Is this is a lubrication issue? I also noticed earlier today when fully racking the slide to chamber a round, it seemed get resistance in the same spot unless I let the slide go from the rear-most position. I tried oiling the inside of the recoil spring, but that didn't help. Any advice?


----------



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

I am not a smith nor do i own this model but it sounds like something is getting caught up. it may be a bur issue but i am sure someone with the same model can tell you if this is a known issue and what the fix is. Or you may need to call S&W and make an inquiry.


----------

